# 32 or 36 cal. Muzzleloader



## DOUBLETROUBLE (Jan 1, 2011)

Anyone out there have a barrel or gun in this caliber I want a barrel for my TC Hawkin 13\16 I think? Green mountain makes one but are about impossable to find any help or contacts to get one would be awsome thanks I would prefer a 32 with adjustable sights.


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

If you would like the 32, then that is what you should get. You didn't say what you wanted it for, but there is not much difference in the ball size as far as small game is concerned. Some say the 36 loads easier after a few shots, because the fouling does not build up so fast in a bigger bore, but I have not had any issues loading my 32 long rifle up to about 10 consecutive shots. If you are using it for hunting, that would not really be an issue because it is unlikely that you will take that many shots.


----------



## crackshot (Nov 19, 2007)

"Dixie gun works" has the green mountain barrel you are looking for. It's a 32 cal, 28 in., 15/16in, to fit a T/C hawken their number is BPO223. cost is $212.95. Go to their web site and search for their number. They have about every B/P part you could want.I hope this helps...Dave


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

You can get a .40 caliber drop in replacement barrel for your T/C Hawkin direct from Green Mountain. http://www.gmriflebarrel.com/catalog.aspx?catid=1516-interchangeablebarrels The larger ball won't make much difference for small game with a light load.
Green Mountain might be able to tell you where you can buy one of the 32 0r 36 caliber replacement barrels if you ask them.
Log Cabin Shop in Lodi, Ohio lists the Green Mountain replacement barrels in their on-line catalog. http://www.logcabinonline.com/index1.html You might call them and ask when they expect to have the small bore barrels in stock.


----------



## DOUBLETROUBLE (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks I will check both places I was looking at the 40 but I hunt deer with pistols in that caliber seems a little over kill for squirell and rabbits plus I bought patches for 32/36 already so right now I'm barrel less


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

DOUBLETROUBLE said:


> Anyone out there have a barrel or gun in this caliber I want a barrel for my TC Hawkin 13\16 I think? Green mountain makes one but are about impossable to find any help or contacts to get one would be awsome thanks I would prefer a 32 with adjustable sights.


 
I have one from a TC Cherokee in .32 cal. Don't know if it will fit your gun though. Comes with the ram rod and has adj. sights. I sent you a PM so give me a call.


----------



## DOUBLETROUBLE (Jan 1, 2011)

STILL LOOKING FOR A 32 NO LUCK GREEN MOUNTAIN SAYS MAYBE END OF FEB. THAT MEANS END OF SQUIRELL SEASON THANKS FOR HELP THAT EVERYONE HAS POSTED CHECKED EVERYONE OUT NO LUCK JUST DON'T WANT TO SPEND MORE THAN 300$ ON IT


----------



## DOUBLETROUBLE (Jan 1, 2011)

Found a traditions 32 cal small game at log cabin shooting supply 265$ nothing fancy but its just a squirell gun my dads crocket shoots great i will post review and picks soon:d


----------



## DOUBLETROUBLE (Jan 1, 2011)

The rifle is the same as the buckhunter just bored to 32cal sights are plastic but seem sturdy and very easy to see finish is good but needed trigger adjusted wich I did, metal ramrod I built a wooden one and a palm saver/starter out of deer antler accuracy was bad at first 30 yards I could hit 8x11 paper with.310 ball.010 patch. Same distance with .310ball .015 patch 3 shots same hole! First time shooting round ball learned a little bit charge was 20 grains now I just need squirel or rabbit went twice no luck nothing seen ,shoot straight


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I have one from a TC Cherokee in .32 cal. Don't know if it will fit your gun though. Comes with the ram rod and has adj. sights. 



This barrel has been *SOLD* to one of our members in the state of Washington 1 / 27 / 2011 :woohoo1:


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

DOUBLETROUBLE said:


> Anyone out there have a barrel or gun in this caliber I want a barrel for my TC Hawkin 13\16 I think? Green mountain makes one but are about impossable to find any help or contacts to get one would be awsome thanks I would prefer a 32 with adjustable sights.


 
If you still havnt found anything and your intrested in something like this pm me my dad has a 32 cal that might have 20 rounds through it like brand new. he mayb interested in getting rid of the gun or even jsut the barrell. only problem is i think it might be a left handed gun I could not tell you for sure until I talk to him.


----------

